# Circuit City F38310 ?



## sportman10 (Feb 28, 2003)

I saw at Circuit City near me had a open box F38310 for $1100 it has no remote or dtv card and no owners manual can you buy remote or dtv card and owners manual from RCA or get the owners manual for the F38310 free online on the Internet. Could you buy the remote at any Radio shack or any store like Radio Shack and get a card from dtv it dose not have any scratches on the screen it dose have a dent in side is this a good deal since the F38310 discontinued need answer quick thank you


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

I was in love with that set but eventually went with a Panosonic 47". ot only is it a great set at a great price, you save the $499 you would have spent on a HDTV set-top-box. I guess the first wave of that tv had software troubles but the 2nd,3rd and 4th productions were fine. That big, wide sharp-as-a-tack tube had me lusting!!!


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

RUN - don't walk away from that set, at ANY price!

I've worked with TV sets since they began (1948), and at one point in time I was a staunch supporter of RCA and their products. Today, you couldn't get any product carrying the RCA logo past my front door as an outright gift! The company has turned into garbage and has been turning out garbage products to an unsuspecting public.

The F38310 is the ONLY television set that I'm aware of that was ever "recalled" by the factory because of all the problems it had. Originally priced at nearly $4K ... you're now being offered one for $1100 - doesn't that tell you something? Something you'd rather not be told?

Hope this helps you


----------



## Scooters (Mar 15, 2003)

I bought an F38310 about 2 months ago. I got it New in Box from a local retailer for about $1000. 

I really like the TV. The HD looks great!! I am waiting for the 921 so that I can have HD PVR.

The set, particularly early models, has a power supply problem. Several forums have reported this and the "fix."

I bought the 5 year , in home warranty for $100.

So far, so good!


----------

